# Kodak Magazines from 1930s



## FKieselhorst (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi!

I ran across these magazines and I don't know much about them. I plan to hang onto them but I'm wondering about how much they are worth and I can't really find much on google. 

They are:
Eastman Kodak's "Applied Photography" Magazine
    - Volume One, Issue One, May 1931 "Picturing Performance"
    - Volume One, Issue Two, July 1931 "Interpreting Quality"
    - Volume One, Issue Three, Sept 1931 "Picturing Product"
    - Volume Two, Issue Two, April 1932 "Industrial Interiors"
    - Volume Two, Issue Three, July 1932 "Exterior Views"
    - No Volume Printed, Issue 10, Oct 1934 "Photography at the Fair" 
    - No Volume Printed, Issue 12, May 1935, "Texture"
    - No Volume Printed, Issue 14, March 1936 "Layout"


Let me know if you have any info on these.
Thanks!
 Flee


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 19, 2009)

How about a snapshot tiger?

-S


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah a photo of them would help. Are they about 5x7 in size and only a few pages long? I had a collection of these from the '70's, but they got ruined in my dam[p] basement I tried to separate them, but they were all ruined. They were pretty neat though, and for the time had a lot of usful info in them. Mine even had a looseleaf binder with the kodak logo to hold them all.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 20, 2009)

Froogle


----------

